# Oil leak



## ockey53 (Nov 10, 2008)

I discovered an oil leak when replacing part of the breather hose. I found a small collection on top of the transmission cover. I clean it up and put a rag there to find out if it's the thing next to the coolant flange. I put about 1.5L to fill it back up to the normal level (out of the 4.2L) I put in. 

I change my oil religiously every 5k with synthetic (mobil 1 tdt 5w40). Never noticed/paid attention to the amount that emptied. I am due for an oil change in 800 miles (next weekend for me). 

What are the typical hoses/places i should check for leaking oil?


----------



## ockey53 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry, some more info:

2001 Golf 1.8t, 184k miles. 

Could I be burning oil??


----------



## ockey53 (Nov 10, 2008)

No suggestions? Have to believe nobody has oil leaks and have solved them. Just trying to make sure I'm not going to miss something or will need to replace something else later.


----------

